# The Coming recession (CNN.com)



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

"The next president of the United States has to prepare for a crisis, an economic one.

The U.S. is overdue for a recession. The economy has been growing for seven years now. The average Post World War II expansion cycle lasts less than five years, according to the National Bureau of Economic Research. "

The next president will likely face a recession - Jun. 19, 2016


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The economy has NOT been growing for seven years. And we do not face a recession, but probably a depression. She may be a Rhodes Scholar, but she's so gullible I can't believe it. A CNN paid, government dupe.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

We have been stagnant 7 years. Japan for 17. We'd be lucky to remain stagnant.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Face a recession?
We have been in one for over 7 years.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've been watching CNN and all they've been talking about this morning is gun control. The Libtard Senators they are interviewing appear to be;

Ignorant
Evil
Anti-American 
Anti-Constitution
Pro-Terror
Pro-Islam

But they want to protect my right to hunt...(sarcasm)


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Some people will seek out negative information to justify their pessimistic attitude. Basically it gives them an excuse to fail. 

I'll always find a way to be profitable. Will you ?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I've been watching CNN and all they've been talking about this morning is gun control. The Libtard Senators they are interviewing appear to be;
> 
> Ignorant
> Evil
> ...


We are in deep, deep shit. The time grows short.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> Some people will seek out negative information to justify their pessimistic attitude. Basically it gives them an excuse to fail.
> 
> I'll always find a way to be profitable. Will you ?


I thought you were a Christian and believed the Bible was true???


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I thought you were a Christian and believed the Bible was true???


What are we talking about ? The end of the World or a recession ? Lol !


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> What are we talking about ? The end of the World or a recession ? Lol !


have a pleasant day


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I had some really bad experiences with the last recession. I was in college working as a waiter at the time and our tips went down to nothing and when I finally graduated I can't explain how hard it was to find a better job. I worked everything from food service to retail to private security. I complain about stuff at my current job and tell myself I'm going to find something with better hours, better pay, and less stress but I can tell you right now one can do a lot worse than being a police dispatcher. I make decent, not good money, we do get better health insurance than a lot of places but the price keeps going up, for those of us hired in before 2014 we are still in the state pensions system and not the hybrid 401k thing they have now, and since we're considered essential personnel we have fantastic job security.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Yes the 08,09,10 fiasco was rough. However I was renting then and now I own two homes and a boat. If we hadn't had a market correction I'd be lucky to have one of those three. My upstairs neighbor listed his condo on Friday. There had to be 30 families thru it this weekend and I saw him this morning and he said the offers were coming in already and he listed at a staggering 1.1 million. I think his unit is a little bigger than mine but I have the outdoor space (16x20). That blows me away he crossed the million mark.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Temporary workers being hired are going down since Christmas. Manufacturing orders have been going down over the same period. The Recession/ Depression has already started. It will not belong until every one knows it. The economy has never recovered from the 2008 debacle either.


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

Slippy said:


> I've been watching CNN and all they've been talking about this morning is gun control. The Libtard Senators they are interviewing appear to be;
> 
> Ignorant
> Evil
> ...


As far as that goes, I don't often use firearms to hunt. I use primitive weapons. 
Firearms are for defense and security .
And I don't intend to lose that sort of security


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I try to stay optimistic but I think all we are doing is rearranging the deck chairs on the Titanic.


----------



## FLPrepper (Jun 6, 2016)

My life was turned upside down in the last recession - lost all my savings and even communication with my family. I was not properly prepared, but I will be this time!


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Anyone that thinks we've been in an economic recovery is smoking some good stuff. The economy has been barely hanging on and at this point it is nothing but smoke and mirrors.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

essdub said:


> As far as that goes, I don't often use firearms to hunt. I use primitive weapons.
> Firearms are for defense and security .
> And I don't intend to lose that sort of security


I hear you, the libtards kept using that phrase as one of their talking points. Disgusting and shows they clearly do not understand the Constitution


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Pir8fan said:


> Anyone that thinks we've been in an economic recovery is smoking some good stuff. The economy has been barely hanging on and at this point it is nothing but smoke and mirrors.


Actually it may depend on where you live. The last 3 years have been very robust for people in San Francisco. The economy here is strikingly different then other parts of the country. I would definitely say we don't have stagnation or a recession for the past 3-4 maybe 5 years.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Get within 100 miles of DC and you'll see how great the economy is...our tax dollars at work.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> "The next president of the United States has to prepare for a crisis, an economic one.
> 
> The U.S. is overdue for a recession. The economy has been growing for seven years now. The average Post World War II expansion cycle lasts less than five years, according to the National Bureau of Economic Research. "
> 
> The next president will likely face a recession - Jun. 19, 2016


This will work out great! President Trump can kick out all the illegals and "refugees" which will open plenty of jobs for Americans.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus)


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

so this all going to happen in September or October? lol


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

It would be very easy to stimulate the economy. Loosen regulations across the board from the federal government to the local government.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> It would be very easy to stimulate the economy. Loosen regulations across the board from the federal government to the local government.


Not sure what federal restrictions you mean? I suppose there are many? I know here in SF we grow like crazy and the restrictions here are far greater then anything federal ever. I think if you want to spur growth you entice corporate America to repatriate its off shore profits without taxation and watch the money flow in. For example for every new job created in a 12 month period you can repatriate $1 million tax free. If there really is $6 trillion that equals 6 million jobs.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

stowlin said:


> Not sure what federal restrictions you mean? I suppose there are many? I know here in SF we grow like crazy and the restrictions here are far greater then anything federal ever. I think if you want to spur growth you entice corporate America to repatriate its off shore profits without taxation and watch the money flow in. For example for every new job created in a 12 month period you can repatriate $1 million tax free. If there really is $6 trillion that equals 6 million jobs.


Regulations and restrictions are different but .......sure, loosen restrictions too.

You ever opened a business ? I guess not or you wouldn't be asking that question. The market place is "ripe" with all kinds of regulations from federal all the way down to local.

Took a friend 3 months to get a liqueur license from the local government and the state, and this guy already has a license in good standing for another location. Stupid ! He had to postpone opening for a week.

You name it and the government has their hand in it.......and in your pocket.

Try to go red snapper fishing in the Gulf.......only 7 days or so out of the year do the Feds allow it......


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> Regulations and restrictions are different but .......sure, loosen restrictions too.
> 
> You ever opened a business ? I guess not or you wouldn't be asking that question. The market place is "ripe" with all kinds of regulations from federal all the way down to local.
> 
> ...


My city is notorious for being difficult for new business's to start up to the point where the city commission said they would look into it after a b**ch session where they got reamed. Also if your business conflicts with old money you can forget it.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I bought a building in southern Mississippi and it took the local government 5 months to give me an answer on a zoning request. Meanwhile the building sat empty( so they thought). Everyone new they would approve it but it was a matter of when they'd "get to it".

The Feds will not allow health insurance to be sold across state lines. The Feds will not allow me to buy a pistol across state lines and walk out with it. 

They make stuff so difficult it becomes not worth doing because of the red tape and aggravation. 

Another business in the city wanted to build a drive thru. The city claimed it was no room for a drive thru. 

So the guy shut his doors and said screw it. 

A lot of people bitched about that on the city.......

Next thing you know they give approval but the business owner still said screw it, I'm done. 

Now the building sits vacant.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

You do realize I live in a city of 800,000 plus that has no gun store in it right? The last one closed in October of 2015 and the city said "GOOD." 

Regulation and restriction here is the poster method for the left. San Francisco is a leftist utopia, and yet our economy rocks. That equation is a booster for the left don't think its not.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The libtards killed coal and brag about it.. The number one industry where I live bar none. It will be a slow death in the Laurel highlands. Kind of what the spotted owl was to logging.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> The libtards killed coal and brag about it.. The number one industry where I live bar none. It will be a slow death in the Laurel highlands. Kind of what the spotted owl was to logging.


I'm still amazed how Obama made the statements he made about coal before the election and PA still voted for him.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

So save up as much cash and other assets as you can now is basically what this all boils down to. If one has the opportunity to save money and other assets even if it's only a little one should. If there isn't a recession no harm no foul. If there is you'll be better prepared to ride it out. Thank you for the warning.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Not too proud,
You are right about the votes, and sadly they will vote for the skank too.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I'm still amazed how Obama made the statements he made about coal before the election and PA still voted for him.


The Gimme People in the cities out numbered working folk elsewhere in the state.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The Gimme People in the cities out numbered working folk elsewhere in the state.


Plenty of welfare meth cooking government mooches living in the sticks too. Walmart is their Mecca.


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

stowlin said:


> Actually it may depend on where you live. The last 3 years have been very robust for people in San Francisco. The economy here is strikingly different then other parts of the country. I would definitely say we don't have stagnation or a recession for the past 3-4 maybe 5 years.


Sorta the same thing in Greenville SC, well the economic growth anyway. 
But the bad part is that I'm pretty sure that most of the"growth"around here is coming from cyber geek lumbersexuals and other very liberal people moving into town. SC will be a blue state (already blue from Charleston to Columbia) and I don't like it much. 
I work in town, but a lot of these people are moving into countryside and bringing liberalism to the sticks where I live too. The world is messed up


----------



## FLPrepper (Jun 6, 2016)

How do you know when a recession is coming? No one is working. Well, some are working, but for miles less than they deserve or once earned. Others should be trying to work, but entitlements make it not worth it to them.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> Plenty of welfare meth cooking government mooches living in the sticks too. Walmart is their Mecca.


Hey no blasting Walmart.

They're one of the last MAJOR store chains that allow conceal carry and still sell guns despite the fact that the libs are putting pressure on them to stop.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

stowlin said:


> You do realize I live in a city of 800,000 plus that has no gun store in it right? The last one closed in October of 2015 and the city said "GOOD."
> 
> Regulation and restriction here is the poster method for the left. San Francisco is a leftist utopia, and yet our economy rocks. That equation is a booster for the left don't think its not.


San Francisco is a bubble unto itself. in order to live there you must make good money because it is expensive to live there so you need to get paid more. SF relies heavily on tech jobs... we had a tech crash awhile back

google SAN FRANSISCO BUBBLE - it is coming tech and housing.

sorry to be the bearer of bad news..

https://thebolditalic.com/how-life-...-italic-san-francisco-75972018b5d1#.u61o7ylh0

San Francisco house prices fall for the first time in four years | Daily Mail Online

and it goes on and on...


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Typically a home is considered a liability, especially if it's financed. 

There are exceptions but generally it's a rule. I'm talking personal homes that do not generate income.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

Just a hypothetical here, So Trump gets in the White House, then the Recession hits, and guess what? it's all his fault and the policies of the Republican party. It doesn't matter that he was only there for 4 days! You know how all of this works. They take credit for anything good (and then screw it up) and blame the rest on whoever they can.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

stowlin said:


> Actually it may depend on where you live. The last 3 years have been very robust for people in San Francisco. The economy here is strikingly different then other parts of the country. I would definitely say we don't have stagnation or a recession for the past 3-4 maybe 5 years.


Any national economic drop will certainly have a negative impact on the few small pockets that are currently doing well.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

The area I live in is having a drastic change due to the large amount of oil workers. There have been a fair amount of layoffs.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Auntie said:


> The area I live in is having a drastic change due to the large amount of oil workers. There have been a fair amount of layoffs.


here in western PA also...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

tango said:


> Face a recession?
> We have been in one for over 7 years.


Correct.


----------



## FLPrepper (Jun 6, 2016)

Does anyone out there believe that we aren't already in a recession?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

FLPrepper said:


> Does anyone out there believe that we aren't already in a recession?


Apparently New Gingrich for one believes that we will be in recession by the end of the summer. I do not have a link, but heard him say it on Fox News yesterday morning. Realistically speaking we have been in recession the whole time that Odumbo has been in office, but that things likely will worsen.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

FLPrepper said:


> Does anyone out there believe that we aren't already in a recession?


They keep saying "no recession" right! The new norm! They keep telling us this long enough some folks start to believe it!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We have done the best we can. No mortgage, no credit cards, no vehicle loans, in fact no debt of any kind.
We also are retired and have very little disposable income, but that's OK.
Chickens for eggs and meat, vegetable garden, enough food staples for several years put back, oak trees out in our woodlot if things get so bad we have to cook over an open fire. Horses for mobility if the oil gets shut off.
Location? On a dead end dirt road 6 miles outside a one stop light town.
We have been preparing for major calamities for twenty years now. It hasn't happened yet, thank goodness, but if it does we'll ride the storm the best we can, and better than the majority of the population.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> We have done the best we can. No mortgage, no credit cards, no vehicle loans, in fact no debt of any kind.
> We also are retired and have very little disposable income, but that's OK.
> Chickens for eggs and meat, vegetable garden, enough food staples for several years put back, oak trees out in our woodlot if things get so bad we have to cook over an open fire. Horses for mobility if the oil gets shut off.
> Location? On a dead end dirt road 6 miles outside a one stop light town.
> We have been preparing for major calamities for twenty years now. It hasn't happened yet, thank goodness, but if it does we'll ride the storm the best we can, and better than the majority of the population.


You sound like you are sitting in a good position. Good for you.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

RedLion said:


> You sound like you are sitting in a good position. Good for you.


We have always lived frugally. Wife and I were raised by parents who grew up during the Great Depression and then went thru World War Two. And they taught us many lessons about re-purposing things, making do, and doing without.
Even today we do not live a materialistic lifestyle. We still watch the evening news on a 25 year old analog TV we got from my Mom when she passed away. Got rid of the satellite service, we just couldn't justify the extra $80/month. I made a one time purchase of an RCA deep fringe antenna and signal booster, a total of less than two months of satellite. There's too much work to do to watch the boob tube anyway for anything more than news. Oh, I went thru withdrawl, to be sure, but after a few months without Fox News my stress level went WAY down.
I made my Chevy S-10 pickup last for 25 years and 378,000 miles, until I got tired of working on it.
I justify and rationalize my firearms "collection" as an investment, and I DO have a library of military history books, but other than that, no "toys". My wife hates shopping, shopping malls, does not have a wardrobe or shoe collection. We are a natural fit for each other.

We are just simple people living simple lives. Like our parents and grand parents.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> We have always lived frugally. Wife and I were raised by parents who grew up during the Great Depression and then went thru World War Two. And they taught us many lessons about re-purposing things, making do, and doing without.
> Even today we do not live a materialistic lifestyle. We still watch the evening news on a 25 year old analog TV we got from my Mom when she passed away. Got rid of the satellite service, we just couldn't justify the extra $80/month. I made a one time purchase of an RCA deep fringe antenna and signal booster, a total of less than two months of satellite. There's too much work to do to watch the boob tube anyway for anything more than news. Oh, I went thru withdrawl, to be sure, but after a few months without Fox News my stress level went WAY down.
> I made my Chevy S-10 pickup last for 25 years and 378,000 miles, until I got tired of working on it.
> I justify and rationalize my firearms "collection" as an investment, and I DO have a library of military history books, but other than that, no "toys". My wife hates shopping, shopping malls, does not have a wardrobe or shoe collection. We are a natural fit for each other.
> ...


You are living in a manner that I wish that I could get to.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RedLion said:


> You are living in a manner that I wish that I could get to.


I believe his way of life is the reason we are all here.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> I believe his way of life is the reason we are all here.


True enough.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

If you believe articles such as this....


> FEMA Contractor Predicts 'Social Unrest' Caused by 395% Food Price Spikes


 then the SHTF will occur in the next handful of years.

FEMA Contractor Predicts 'Social Unrest' Caused by 395% Food Price Spikes | Motherboard


----------

